# Norateen - Beleive the HYPE?????



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats the Lowdown on this Norateen 2 and Norateen Heavyweight 2.

My mates keep braggin about it recently.one of which is on i and seems to be making good gains!!

Im really sceptical about it.I mean it sounds good, Looks the Part and seems to have some decent reviews but there is something telling me - NO..

I was looking at prices for this stuff and for a 3 month supply of Norateen 2 with a free bottle of Anabol Amp its £117 including Delivery..Which seems fair enough..

But Does it work? I do have a High Protein Diet but want more gains as im not happy..Ive had Some Pretty big blokes in the Gym help me out but im still not impressed.Im not as big as i should be methinks..

Plus you guys have helped me tremendously on herewith Diet and Regimes.. So i feel the next step is Roids but i really dont want to..So whats the Next step before i get to them!!

The Stuff looks good and i have looked up some of the ingredients like Beta-Ecdysterone and all seems good!!

Although i feel it should have more of the stuff in!!

What would you Do?

Oh and ive just finished my Creatine - MET-RX Pure Creatine Mono..

Was pretty Rubbish in my opinion so lookin for some new stuff.Nearly bout some Cell Tech stuff but got told to steer Clear on various forums and Bodybuilders in the Gym..

So any Creatine Reccomendations why were at it? lol : )

And any reccomendations on Fat-Burners?

p.S - The Guys in the Gym seem to reccomend Norateen 2 aswell as Heavyweight 2!! Which is better? Norateen 2 is an Anabolic activator and Heavyweight 2 is a testostrone Booster but with V.simialar ingredients to Norateen!!

Thanks for all your advice in advance

MARK (",)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

It used to be the best available without resorting to AAS, but other companies have surpassed them and they havent changed the products to keep up.

AxisHT has all the ingredients of norateen heavyweight and norateen heavyweight II plus a couple extras, but you only pay for one product - its a lot less per month than that!


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

This stuff looks like it just makes you super Horny!! lol

Anyone tried it!! Sounds good.But the ingredients are different..Plus it doesnt have that Beta E stuff in it!!

Which alot of people are talking about!!


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

BSN NItrix is almost the same aswell..Its all very confusng..

If you Guys were to select one which one would you go for out of all of them, Plus ones that havent been mentioned.???

decisions decisions eh


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i just bought some mucuna pruriens which is the main ingrediant in one of the la muscle supps you mentioned-

used it before and i liked it.

still wouldnt waste me money on la muscle.

i dont rate methoxyflavone either or beta ecderystone??!!

also trying some tongkat ali and fenugreek soon which have been well recommended by mates-good for maximising test production apparently!

extremes glutamine peptides are alslo excellent

there are a host of prosteroid/hormone based supps out there-

i reckon thats what you really want to try altho sides are usually worse than using gear(good old government making choices for ya)

mate-you want to so badly-go get yourself some dbol


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

Right now I am using Ergopharm 6-OXO and saw palmetto. I feel good and the wife continues to smile.


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

mate-you want to so badly-go get yourself some dbol

Yeah i know lol...Shame about all the sides though aint it!!

Unless there was a way to stop you gettin side effects by taking certain Supps!!

LOL..See what you have started ha ha ha.

There is so much out there..Its a minefield..And half of it is utter crap!!


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

bushidodad said:


> Right now I am using Ergopharm 6-OXO and saw palmetto. I feel good and the wife continues to smile.


ha ha ha..Fair play mate!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Get some Biotest Alpha Male, it is the best pro-hormone around in my opinion.

With regards to fat burners try Grenades, they're twice as strong as EPH if you want an ephedra based supplement.

Both of these are available from Better Bodies UK - Fitness Clothes - Sports Supplements : Fitness Clothes, one of the forum sponsors.


----------



## manc_lad1466867931 (Apr 10, 2007)

More effective and cheaper alternatives would be e-bol by thermolife, halodrol liquigels or animal stack 2 by universal.

I would avoid la muscle products as there are always better and more cost effectiveoptions out there.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

a mate of mine used norateen and had good gains! its expensive though. the biotest alpha male sounds interesting, whats in it / is it a proper pro hormone or just a test booster. or is that kinda the same thing.....

iv heard its good to use alongside PCT


----------

